# One of those days ! (pics and video)



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It started out on the wrong foot, supposed to rain off and on all day (which it has) I had a pile of small cedar logs to mill, which is not my favorite really. I like the wood, just don't like milling it, most I get around here are scrawny and that makes for more work/waste. I like BIG logs, even though my mill is manual. 
Every time it would stop raining I would fire up the mill...every time I fired up the mill someone would stop by :confused1:. They would stay until the next sprinkle (some bought lumber/dropped off sharpening, some just wasted my time). I was getting nothing done :furious:. I added a couple pictures, one of the kinda wimpy logs I was working on till the rain set in for good. The other picture is todays mystery, what is that in my hand exactly? :wallbash:
I just quit for the day before I broke anything else, pulled the starter rope out of the mill too. I have had that mill for going on 5 years, I broke the rope for the first time last week...did it a again today, go figure. One of my "visitors" wanted to see the mill run, I gave the rope a pull and had 1/2 the rope in my hand (it did start on that pull, so I cut a board for him) Then when he left I spent a few minutes fixing the rope...about that time someone else showed up. Just one of those days I guess, tomorrow is for sure going to be better ? 

Since I was getting nothing done. I decided to shoot a video just for you here "Todays garden variety, baby cedar"


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

A broken key...


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

....to your case tractor


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Steve G. said:


> ....to your case tractor


The ignition key, care to guess where the other half is currently stuck ?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I mean the little bit I did get milled was decent looking (picture does it no justice, kinda dark in the shed with it thunder storming) Nice color and grain. Just should have got 3-4 times as much milled.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

daren, was that your milling rig .. and the platform/track?


That's good stuff..


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

looks like a broken key,Yup! and I'll bet the other half is stuck inside your Bronco's ignition...!That has happened to me as well,but it was someone elses truck!! Tomorrow "WILL" be a better day Bud!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

use a nose tweezer and jam it out of there


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

Daren what kind of mill do you have there? I want one! 
Oh and sorry about the bad day and all. It happens to the best of us. Even me.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The key is broke off in the ignition switch of my skidsteer, not a hard fix...just _another_ fix for one day when I was already behind.
My mill is a http://www.taschmid.com/ . Good little machine, I have worked that thing HARD since day one.(cedar is not even work for it, hickory/osage/locust/rock maple...20+" wide will make it grunt) So far I have changed the oil, greased the bearings...and changed 2 starter ropes :laughing:. Little 13 HP Honda, purrs like a kitten.
I built the sawdeck myself, but their deck and portable packages are very well built (seen them, and was impressed by the engineering and quality) I planned on staying stationary and am a welder so I made my own and saved a couple bucks.
My mill could be considered a "hobby mill", $5K...but I have seen plenty of $20,000 mills for sale (and expect more in the near future) cause the sawyer didn't know how to run it/could not market the lumber/not get any custom work...Mine works for me, it has paid for itself 100 times over. Plus, it is just a total ball to mill lumber :thumbsup: (even on a bad day )


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool! I will check those out. I am sorry about the skid steer. But like you said not a hard fix its just something else to deal with. I have been their.. Seems like I am their a lot.......:shifty:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess I am jaded since I have a mill, those cedar boards are near 12" wide and 6/4. Look at my avatar...my mill cuts 24" wide boards. I am a sicko, I like wide boards what can I say ?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

love the lawn mowing on your tracks, daren.


----------

